# Can someone please identify these tadpoles??



## maegann (Sep 23, 2007)

I was hoping you guys can help me, so here is a little background first...

ok, so it has been raining for almost a full week here on the east coast of florida, and the swales in front of the house have been flooded. well, the past two days have been really sunny so my dad went to go drain the swales, and I noticed HUNDREDS of tadpoles, but my dad continued to drain. So i asked him to stop so I could relocate as many as i could and now after saving about 300-400 I have about 100-150 in my room in a viv. I was wondering what they could possibly be... Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you got an answer before now, but I'd like you to check out the webpage below- it's an excellent key to tadpoles.

http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/tadpole/

Tadpoles can be tricky to ID, and I can't tell you from your photographs what they are. The rain and the temporary pools senario rings of Spadefoot toads though *Scaphiopus fowleri* I'd start there.

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

try this website....you'll have to register to post but no worries as thier is no spam associated with joining....


http://www.fieldherpforum.com/


I have NEVER seen a forum so rich in Biologist/ Taxonomist knowledge....someone will conclusively I.D your tads in a matter of a few hours.


----------

